# I want to many fish



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

in a 60 gallon heavily planted tank how many small fish can i have? if i bought just one each from the wish list i have it would still be over crowded. I am looking for a rough estimate so i can start culling my list. 

also, do inverts get included when counting fish?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How about you give us your wish list so we can get a better idea of what small means? To me small is something like a Rummynose, but to others small means Dwarf Gourami's (or bigger) and there's a huge difference in body mass there. 

Yes, inverts do count.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

This is a shortened list from what I started with. It is still way to long.

Magnificus Killifish
Lyretail Panchax Killifish 
Clown Killifish
Threadfin Rainbow
Diamond Tetra
Royal Black Emperor Tetra
Diamond Head Neon Tetra
Purple Emperor Tetra
Red Tail Mirror Blue Tetra
Bleeding Heart Tetra
True Rummynose Tetra
Silver Tip Tetra
Licorice Gourami
Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami
Sparkling Gourami
Honey Dwarf Gourami
Otocinclus Catfish
Cory Catfish (added with edit)
Siamese Algae Eater
Betta – Female
Betta – Male
Turquoise Danio
Marble Hatchet
Marthae Silver Hatchet
Assorted Platy (Variatus ?)
Assorted Fancy Guppy 

If these names are given to more that one fish I can supply the scientific name as well.

removed with edit

Ghost (Glass) Shrimp
Japonica Amano Shrimp 
Cherry Fire Shrimp


----------



## sasa (Apr 15, 2005)

*Be careful when putting your female and male Betta together.*

I have a 77 gal heavily planted tank and my male managed to kill my female. everything was fine for a couple of weeks, then one day I returned from work and I found my poor female badly beaten, I put her in another tank but I couldn't saver her.

I have a couple before with any trouble though. Just make sure your male is not really aggressive before you put them together, mine just keep chasing the other fish, he can be a really pain but I love him anyways.

sasa


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I assume you are talking about the Betta. That has been a big concern of mine. I figured I would try it and if he is to aggressive I have a 10g qt tank he may inherit.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I personally wouldn't go over 30 fish. I find that the fewer fish I have the easier algae maintenance becomes. If I wanted to max out my heavily planted and heavily filtered (emphasis on heavily) tank I would go to 60, maybe more, fish. I've kept 100+ small fish in a 65 gallon without an issue, but this is not recommended. 

Invertebrates are another matter. Cherries will overpopulate a tank given the opportunity. Amano's are always nice to have.

Most important is make sure your fish are compatible. Many of those fish would seem much happier in a species only tank. Some of those fish are more aggressive schoolers than the others. It's also difficult to make the best growing conditions with such a diverse group of fish from all over the world. good luck :0),

David


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Truth be told, I only want a few different kinds of fish. I am trying to knock that list down to 6 or so. I want a top feeder (betta/hatchet?), a middle feeder (tetras/guppies?), a bottom feeder (oto/shrimp?), and something to give variety (gourami/betta?). 

I guess the problem with my selection process is there are so many different fish in those generic groupings. Any suggestions would be welcome especially if it includes compatibility. Such as fish that like the same water conditions. 

Also, I have a large rock buried under the substrate that makes a huge cave so suggestions for fish that would like that cave would be nice.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If it were me, I'd go for only one or two types of the middle ground fish in a school. Rummies are always a favorite of mine in a planted tank.

You could get a couple of Hatchets for top dwelling fish _if_ your tank is well covered.

I'd personally nix the shrimp of any kind if you're going to have a heavy stock of fish and the shrimp could be an expensive meal.

For the bottom, Cory's are always great (even though you don't have them on your list...  ), Oto's would be nice, and for your cave, a Bristlenose Plec would work great, plus clean up any algae. You'd just have to be sure to supplement the algae with wafers, etc., so no one starves.

If you want to narrow your list down again, we can keep pecking at it for compatibility until you get that perfect tank.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

your list is nice, much to generate interest, but one way to cut it down is to base what you get on what is available. Some of those fish would be quite the challenge to get ahold of.

I have a suggestion though, if you decide to get a livebearer get variatus platies. If there is enough algae they can go for months with little other food and their interest in such means they will to some degree help controll soft algaes.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Remove the shrimp. Got that (they were for interest). Add Corys. got that also. how big is that pleco gonna get? It seems to me that all Pecos get big.

SnakeIce, I want a couple of hard to find fish... eventually. Also, is that a type of platy or did you mean various platys?

I really appreciate everyones help here.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I had platys in a 120 gallon tank and the original dozen soon became over 100! Live bearers will breed like....live bearers. So, unless you want to be feeding the other fish with the baby live bearers, or just like a really crowded and busy tank, I would forgo the live bearers. I, however, really enjoyed watching the life cycle of the platys.


----------



## JHipkin (Jun 13, 2005)

I have had couple of Butterfy Plecos (Dekeyseria brachyura) in my planted 20 gallon for more than a year. They don't get too big and, although they are shy, when they are out they are realy nice to look at. Very fond of caves


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

frozenoak... Common Plecos get 18", Rubberlip/Bristlenose plecos get around 4"

This would be my choice from your list... Rummynose (12), Hatchetts (6), Cory's (4-6), Otto's (4), Sae's (2), Gouramies (2).


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

JanS said:


> You could get a couple of Hatchets for top dwelling fish _if_ your tank is well covered.


JanS, I forgot to mention in my last post that my tank has a glass top with a wood canopy. The canopy has feet that extend past the lip of the tank so it holds the glass lid in place. I have 2 little holes drilled into the lid so I could get the cable for the under-gravel heater and temp probe into the tank.

I use to have a Caecilian worm (_Typhlonectes natans _?) in a 20 gallon tank. He was such a great escape artist I finally had to place another 20 gallon tank on top of his... and then fill it with water. They are very strong. After that I have always used a sturdy top.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahh, the Hatchets should be fine then. I can't tell you how many of them I've peeled off the floor over the years, and that was with only a couple of little spaces for equipment. They must plot it out... LOL!


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I have developed a particular fondness for (the pictures of) the Royal Black Emperor Tetra. If I modified trenac's list to include: Rummynose (10), Hatchetts (6), Cory's (4), Otto's (4), Sae's (2), Gouramies (2). Can I squeeze in 6 Royal Black Emperor Tetra's? Would that school of rummynose be to small? 

Also, do Otto's and Sae's eat the same kinds of algae?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know much about the Black Emperor Tetras, but if I'm remembering right, they _may_ be a little nippy. I could be thinking of something else, too.

Otherwise your list sounds doable. You won't see a lot of true schooling action with 10 Rummies, but they would still be nice.
Are your Gourami's going to be dwarf? That makes a big difference too since some of the non-dwarf varieties get pretty large, and can be quarrelsome.

You're getting there.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I am thinking about getting a pair of Licorice Gourami because it is a cave breeder and I have a wonderful cave I wouldn't want to go to waist. The books say it gets 1 1/2". I guess it is a dwarf. Another possibility is the Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh, Licorice Gourami's are awesome fish and very shy. I had one for a while and wished I had gotten more because now I can't find any at my LFS.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I have settled on getting; Rummynose Tetras (12), Royal Black Emperor Tetras (6), Marthae Silver Hatchets (6), Ornate Cory Cats (4), Otocinclus Cats (4) (got these 4 today), Licorice Gouramies (2).

I am thinking about inverts now. Any advice on what kind of shrimp (or other invert) would be compatible with and/or complement the fish listed?

I think I am going to have to order the Gouramies off-line. Has anybody purchased live animals from LiveAquaria ? Or, does anybody know of another reputable dealer that I could look up?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Amano shrimp would probably be too big (never say never...) for the licorice gouramies to handle. But, I'll tell you that they likely won't eat anything but live foods and really seem to like water that's pretty acidic. But you may be able to make it work anyway. 

If the tank is big enough and densely planted, a few cherries picked off every now and then won't make much of a difference.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a 60g tank which will be chock full of plants eventually so hiding places should be plentiful. I wouldn't mind losing a few shrimp to the fish if the reproduction rate could keep up with the loss. I don't want be going to the LFS for shrimp all the time.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That sounds like a pretty good stocking plan to me. 
I agree, Amano's might hold their own, with plenty of hiding places. The Cherry's would probably be okay to, considering their reproduction rate, and the cover you will have.

I haven't personally ordered from live aquaria, but I've heard good reports from reliable sources.
Other places are www.fish2u.com or www.aquabid.com.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Frozenoak..
the problem with reccomendations is that sometimes the fish you like dont really suit the scape.. so you have to change.. however, this is my opinion from the list..

Royal Black Emperor Tetra (try to get the really dark ones) (15-20)
Licorice Gourami (2-5)
Otocinclus Catfish (4)
Cory Catfish (4-5)
Siamese Algae Eater (1)

Carnegiella myersi - If you want hatchet fishes.. try looking up this species.. they are my favourite..nicest in my opinion..(5-6)


----------

